# Heat In Contact With Iverson



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No link, but it was just reported on 790theticket. 

Obviously it would be "bargain shopping" by offering the MLE or looking to sign-and-trade (less likely), but at least we are in the ears of some of these guys who might want to come down for a year and play for a better contract next summer.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

If AI for some crazy reason agree'd to a bench role and MLE, by God... TAKE HIM! He would be fresh and healthy off the bench and could be the scoring punch we haven't had next to Wade since Shaq in 2005-2006 or arguably even in his first year. He could either play next to Chalmers or Wade as a combo guard and in both situations guard the smaller guard.

Ron Artest for MLE makes us a legit contender with good team health.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

I like both but they would both hinder the progress of Beasley and Chalmers at this point


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

I dont like how either of their offensive games fit next to Wade/Beasley. I'd pass on those guys and their egos. Id rather have Andre Miller, Grant Hill, or Chris Wilcox, to name a few.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Artest is signing with the Lakers.

Funny after all that jawing with him and Kobe all season. I guess he figures if you cant beat em, join em.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Miami Heat has contacted Iverson and Artest, insiders say


> Amid a cost-conscious approach to improving the roster this summer, the Miami Heat's attempts to upgrade through free agency apparently aren't being discounted.
> 
> Allen Iverson and Ron Artest are among a group of free agents who have been contacted by Heat president Pat Riley in the opening days of free-agency negotiations, league sources said Thursday.
> 
> ...





> Although discussions with agent Leon Rose are believed to be in the initial stages, the Heat likely would be interested only if Iverson is willing to accept less than the full mid-level amount. Miami could also offer the $2 million veteran's exception.


More in the link


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Too bad. (see my post)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Artest was a loooong shot anyway.

AI's situation is interesting. Unlike Artest, AI probably wouldnt be welcome on a team close to a championship. And I dont think he'd want to play for a bad team at this stage in his career, even if he got more money to play there. 

So a middle of the road team, on a 1 yr deal, where he could prove himself again, could be the right situation for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Apparently he wants to play in Memphis, which I cant understand. I guess he still fancies himself a PG.

Ric Bucher thinks we can have him if we want him. Im not sure I do. I just dont see it working out well.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

This is one of those things where I don't know where to stand. Iverson can still play but it's evident that it's very hard to win him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

I actually badly want this to happen.

1 yr, full midlevel allowed. Hopefully he is receptive to playing here for a year alongside Wade and then maybe getting a longer deal next summer.

Wade badly could use somebody who can take the ballhandling burden off his shoulders. I can just picture these two speeding up the court after misses and on deflections. The amount of layups and easy buckets would be huge and we could draw teams into the penalty early.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Both guys are fantastic at playing the passing lanes, and having another player that can create a shot would be massive. This would be a big pickup, but itll be a tough sell to get AI here on $ below the midlevel and with a bench role.

This would make Cook trade fodder however, which would be a shame.

Still - AI can still ball, he's a better player than he showed this past season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



Jace said:


> Apparently he wants to play in Memphis, which I cant understand. I guess he still fancies himself a PG.
> 
> Ric Bucher thinks we can have him if we want him. Im not sure I do. I just dont see it working out well.


Wow, AI and Randolph on the same team? I feel sorry for that head coach :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

I think at this point in his career, Allen Iverson may be able to sell you tickets but he won't help you win games.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Iverson has clearly lost more then a step and he couldnt guard a chair if he tried.

At this point Wade is laughing at a 3 year extension!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

If he buys into being the instant offense off the bench, i cant see how thats a bad thing...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

AI for 1 Year? I'd very much like to see that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

I guess I am the only anti-AI on the Heat here... even for the MLE and 1 year and he plays off the bench.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

AI in Miami is kind of scary. He's know for his partying. Imagine him here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Yeah, he's known to love South Beach so that would be a scary combination.

But he does have a lot to prove so on a 1yr deal, he might actually give his all to try to get that last big contract before his career ends.

If we're willing to offer the full mid level to him, then i'm sure he isnt the only that we'd be willing to offer it too. Lets hope one of these guys take it, if that's the case.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

I would love it for 1 year, but 1 year only. Any more and i'd seriously get scared. With AI for a year we could maybe keep it competitive and not be totally irrelevant, keeps Wade happy until 2010.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Damn shame we couldnt get Artest here - he'd be a great fit next to Wade and Beas. Can take the tougher defensive assignment from Beas, and be a 3rd option scoring wise.

Again, damn shame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Here's Ira's blog on this AI stuff

*Allen Iverson a later-rather-than-now issue for Heat*


> To a degree, an Allen Iverson-Heat marriage makes sense. For years, Pat Riley has run a last-chance saloon.
> 
> But it's not going to happen the first week of free-agent negotiations. It's not going to happen at the July 8 start of the free-agent signing period. And it's not going to happen until after the July 12 window opens for Dwyane Wade to be eligible to sign an extension.
> 
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



Dee-Zy said:


> I guess I am the only anti-AI on the Heat here... even for the MLE and 1 year and he plays off the bench.


No I'm definitely with you...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



Wade3 said:


> Yeah, he's known to love South Beach so that would be a scary combination.
> 
> *But he does have a lot to prove so on a 1yr deal, he might actually give his all to try to get that last big contract before his career ends.*
> 
> If we're willing to offer the full mid level to him, then i'm sure he isnt the only that we'd be willing to offer it too. Lets hope one of these guys take it, if that's the case.


Hes 34 going on 35 in 2010!

A big contract (especially in this economy) isnt happening for Iverson.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

I'm a big Allen Iverson fan. I don't want him as a starter not because I don't think he'd do badly, but because I want Mario Chalmers starting long term for the experience since I think he is the perfect PG next to Wade.

Off the bench, I think Allen Iverson would be HUGE for this team, absolutely GREAT. As maligned as Allen Iverson is, he always plays as hard if nto harder than any player in the league and he plays, if not effectively, at both ends. The guy will be a happy camper if we're winning games. He would make our second unit absolutely deadly... Pair him either with P-Bev(defense) or DQ in the bckcourt with AI at either spot and that would be sick as a second unit, especially with defensive big men like Haslem and Joel Anthony down low. He also could play next to either Wade or Chalmers with no problems as both guys could guard bigger guards for him. Also, remember, this guy has played huge minutes his whole career, and could have a big time bounce back season if motivated and rested as a reserve who could play big moves. I also honestly think in a calm, even headed organization like our's with strong leadership from top to bottom, he'd be fine. I don't think he would cause Erik Spoelstra any problems since (a) I think Spo is a coach would tell him to "**** Off", (b) Riley casts a shadow of ego dominance over the whole organization, and (c) as much as some of you all would probably deny it, our current team likes and believes in Spoelstra. Also, I want to see how Allen Iverson would do taking passes from Wade. Eric Snow might have been a good PG next to Allen Iverson, but Wade will give him passes he's never seen before as well bring the type of teammate at both ends of the court he has yet to play with.

In my opinion, he'd be the impact player we'd need. He is coming off a year where we had little wear and tear on his body, he is motivated, and would be playing for a big contract. Off the bench, he'd be the biggest scoring punch in the Eastern Conference and, when in rhythm, him and Wade would be unstoppable in the backcourt together. Also, more importantly, I think it would help us win some mental battles. With the Celtics turning into outright taunting most of the time and the Cavs playing all their dumb guys which will just get worse with Shaq, we would have Allen Iverson who won't back down against anyone. His in your face play and intensity would be awesome to have here.

The only bad thing about this trade is it takes a ton of playing time from Daequan Cook. DQ would be forced basically to the SF a lot of the time next to Wade for his playing time, but that brings up a whole new list of problems with our logjam at the SF.

I am for this if he is willing to take MLE and be a reserve.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

The problem is if he's willing to come off the bench. He said last season that he'd rather retire than come off the bench didn't he?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



sMaK said:


> The problem is if he's willing to come off the bench. He said last season that he'd rather retire than come off the bench didn't he?


Yeah, but he was in a losing situation on a team he didn't choose. You look him in the eye and tell him, "Allen, we believe if you come here and if you are willing to come off the bench, then you can still play big minutes, you can lead our second unit, you can earn clutch minutes and spot starts with your play, and you can not only preserve your career, but you can give the Miami Heat a darkhore shot at a championship."

I think he would do it. I think he will end up in Charlotte when all is said and done, but I am happy to see this is a possibility.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

The sad thing is he's basically the perfect 6th man. He can create for himself and others and he can still put up points like it's nobody's business.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



> When asked by the Free Press what he would do if his new team asked him to come off the bench, Iverson hesitated.
> 
> "I don't know. I think I would retire," the guard said.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60344/20090705/iverson_still_wants_to_be_a_starter/

That's that. I wasn't thrilled with him being here as a reserve. No way we sign him to start, take shots away from Beasley, take minutes away from Chalmers, Cook, and Beverley, only to maybe make it to the second-round and prove to Dwyane that we weren't throwing this season away. Im gald this is over.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



Jace said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60344/20090705/iverson_still_wants_to_be_a_starter/
> 
> That's that. I wasn't thrilled with him being here as a reserve. No way we sign him to start, take shots away from Beasley, take minutes away from Chalmers, Cook, *and Beverley*, only to maybe make it to the second-round and prove to Dwyane that we weren't throwing this season away. Im gald this is over.


Yea I'd be pissed if ALLEN IVERSON was taking minutes away from our 2nd round pick...this is getting rediculous


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Dang, I was getting excited thinking this was a legit possibility.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

It still is a possibility. The number of teams with the ability to sign him is shrinking every day. Especially playoff teams. If he agrees to come off the bench he is worth our midlevel.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Hey FYI over the his career, Allen Iverson is one of the greatest scorers of all time, one year he won the MVP award, one year he carried a team to the NBA finals, and one year he averaged 18 points per game after being traded to an aged crumbling team under a one-time head coach and was deactivated ater 60 games due to an ongoing back injury. IMO he still has some value as a player.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



Gripni said:


> Hey FYI over the his career, Allen Iverson is one of the greatest scorers of all time, one year he won the MVP award, one year he carried a team to the NBA finals, and one year he averaged 18 points per game after being traded to an aged crumbling team under a one-time head coach and was deactivated ater 60 games due to an ongoing back injury. IMO he still has some value as a player.


:tumbleweed:

Dude, we know about Allen Iverson... Thanks for entering the discussion, though.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



Smithian said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Dude, we know about Allen Iverson... Thanks for entering the discussion, though.


 just an expression of my disbelief at the many who seem to argue that Iverson doesn't have the potential to help a team.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

The potential to help a team is there... so is the potential to hurt it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



Gripni said:


> just an expression of my disbelief at the many who seem to argue that Iverson doesn't have the potential to help a team.


I'm with you bud. I think if Allen Iverson somehow accepted an offer to come here, I think the scoring, intensity, and versatility he'd give us off the bench would make us a dark horse for the championship.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

if Allen Iverson was on my team, I would find a different team to root for until he was traded again. I am just not a fan of his selfish style of basketball.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

I hope Atlanta signs him then!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Alright. Hope AI signs here and watch him gripe when he's asked to come off the bench, or whine about not having the ball in his hands when he's on the court with Wade. We're looking for players that compliment Dwyane, not redundant, under-sized versions. A facsimile of Wade would be nice at SF, but AI can't play that. Here's an interview with Wade today where at the end he's asked about playing with AI. Let's just say he doesn't sound too excited.

There's been no indication that Iverson wants to play here, either. Throwing in the possibility of a reduced role, I see nothing but frustration here. You could kiss Dwyane good-bye in that situation.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



Smithian said:


> I'm with you bud. I think if Allen Iverson somehow accepted an offer to come here, I think the scoring, intensity, and versatility he'd give us off the bench would make us a dark horse for the championship.


Let's not get carried away here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



ATLien said:


> if Allen Iverson was on my team, I would find a different team to root for until he was traded again. I am just not a fan of his selfish style of basketball.


Nice avatar. Top 3 album at least for me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Lateralus is quality.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

I started listening to it after that post, almost done now, lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

*Iverson says Pat Riley, Dwyane Wade would make Miami Heat `great situation'*


> Iverson, one of several free agents the Heat had preliminary contact with last week, said playing alongside Wade and under the leadership of team president Pat Riley would be an intriguing option.
> 
> Speaking in one of his first interviews since the end of a tumultuous one-season stay in Detroit, Iverson also said he would be open to signing a one-year deal.
> 
> ''The fact that Dwyane is there and Pat Riley has something to do with personnel, it seems like a great situation,'' Iverson said after his charity foundation presented scholarships to students from his hometown. ``I just want a situation where I can win and be happy. Being that those two guys are there, man, it just seems it'll be a good deal.''





> The Heat has the $5.5 midlevel exception, a $4.2 million trade exception and a $2 million veteran exception it could use to bolster the roster. But the team also is over the projected luxury tax and would have to pay a dollar-for-dollar penalty.
> 
> Iverson -- or any other potential free agent -- likely would have to accept less than the full midlevel amount and closer to the veteran's exception on a one-year deal in Miami.
> 
> ''Some offers are on the table and discussions are ongoing,'' agent Leon Rose said. ``That's all I can really say at this point about that.''





> ''With AI, you look at a guy who is one of the best guys to ever put on an NBA jersey,'' Wade said in a radio interview Monday. ``A guy who can still score in the right offense, in the right flow. So you can never turn your nose up at a guy like Allen Iverson. I hear a lot of people that love and want to come to Miami, but it hasn't happened yet.''
> 
> Informed of Wade's comments, Iverson, a former league MVP and 10-time All-Star, said the respect between he and Wade is mutual.
> 
> ''He's looking for a guy who can take some of the pressure off him and he can take some pressure off me,'' Iverson said. ``It's sort of like Denver, when me and [Carmelo Anthony] had each other's back.''





> On Tuesday, Iverson downplayed the back injury and said he is ''totally healthy and ready to go'' for next season. But he's dealing with another pain.
> 
> ''My shoulder is hurting [badly] now because of the chip I'm carrying around on it,'' he said. ``I can't wait.''
> 
> ...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



> ''With AI, you look at a guy who is one of the best guys to ever put on an NBA jersey,'' Wade said in a radio interview Monday. ``A guy who can still score in the right offense, in the right flow. So you can never turn your nose up at a guy like Allen Iverson. I hear a lot of people that love and want to come to Miami, but it hasn't happened yet.''


I havn't seen/heard the actual interview, but who said Wade didn't sound too thrilled about AI earlier?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

After speaking with him, Mike Wallace of the Herald seems to think that AI would sign here if given the full MLE for 1 year, but that its up to the Heat and whether or not Mickey Arison is willing to pay up for the luxury tax. 

Here's his *blog* where he writes about this.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Well, it's not like this team is going to make huge waves in the playoffs anyhow.. At least it would be an interesting season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*

Bring him in! I'm a huge AI fan, and I would love to get another socrer here.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Honestly I don't see what people are so worried about, if its a one-year MLE deal. The rewards far out-weigh the risks imo..

Not that we're likely to contend either way imo, so maybe thats a moderate point, but theres also intrinsic benefits like keeping Wade's interest and showing him we want to win and such.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

one year deal. Do it!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... Having Iverson would give us an outside shot at a championship run. I truly believe that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If Iverson is willing to take a 28-30 minute bench role for the MLE you snap him up RIGHT NOW. There is no surer bet than a "washed up" NBA all-star in a contract year. I realize what happened last year with Detroit, but he has clearly stated his position with regards to minutes. If he is satisfied with his role (which he apparently wasn't in Detroit) and agrees to 28 mpg off the bench, then do it. Forget all this nonsense about team chemistry and how he will be a bad influence on our young players. Is he alone going to cancel out Wade/Zo/Riley/Haslem/everyone else? Are you kidding me? He may have some misguided notions about practice, but his in-game effort has always been inspiring. A spirited and hungry Allen Iverson is something this team can't afford to pass up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how long before the Seminoles would ban him from their casinos too.It's sad when you're such a jerk that people don't want you to give them your money.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



Smithian said:


> I'm with you bud. I think if Allen Iverson somehow accepted an offer to come here, I think the scoring, intensity, and versatility he'd give us off the bench would make us a dark horse for the championship.


LOL you do realize the year is 2009 and not 2001 right ?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Honestly I don't see what people are so worried about, if its a one-year MLE deal. The rewards far out-weigh the risks imo..*
> 
> Not that we're likely to contend either way imo, so maybe thats a moderate point, but theres also intrinsic benefits like keeping Wade's interest and showing him we want to win and such.


Are you kidding?

Iverson is a cancer with a horrible work ethic! Keep in mind that he doesnt believe in practice, defense or team basketball in general. Is that the kind of attitude we want around Chalmers let alone Beasley?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm changing sides...

1 year deal, less than MLE, with Iverson understanding his set role (hopefully off the bench), SIGN HIM!

Pat Riley makes moves that are LOW risk, HIGH reward. What do we have to lose? 1 year, small salary isn't an investment. Iverson has a reputation but how many guys have came here and checked them at the door when Riley is watching from above?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> I'm changing sides...
> 
> 1 year deal, less than MLE, with Iverson understanding his set role (hopefully off the bench), SIGN HIM!
> 
> Pat Riley makes moves that are LOW risk, HIGH reward. What do we have to lose? 1 year, small salary isn't an investment. Iverson has a reputation but how many guys have came here and checked them at the door when Riley is watching from above?


Ricky Davis didnt, and Iversons personality is even worse!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky Davis didnt have the best year when he was here but he did keep his nose clean.

The problem with the Ricky Davis trade was more about giving up a 1st rd pick and having to take Blount as well.

A 1 yr contract, for most of or all of the MLE, would make it a very movable contract come January, if it wasnt working.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heat In Contact With Iverson and Artest*



P-Rez25 said:


> LOL you do realize the year is 2009 and not 2001 right ?


A fresh Allen Iverson who is happy in 25 to 30 minute doses in key minutes with spot stats would be a lethal scoring punch next to Wade, and I can really see a player like AI deferring if need be. Yeah, he'd get frustrated and have some episodes, but he'd still set a good example by playing with intensity at both ends. If this team could play defense around him and Wade, you never know what happens if Wade gets hot in a playoff series(vs. Mavs, vs. Hornets, etc). The Heat competed with all the powers last year in the East relying on rookies, a rookie head coach, and a basically a team thrown together. This team will have better chemistry and will be a year older... Never know what can happen.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

dude...just no. No way even with AI at his best are we anywhere near contenders.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stealing this post from another board, but here are almost my exact thoughts on why this is a good idea:



> 1) I think Iverson wants to prove himself again and that hes able to play another few more years. We give him a one year opportunity and then let him try and pick up another contract in 2010 with another contender.
> 
> 2) Zo/UD/Wade/Riley have proven able to control headcases in the past. If I remember correctly, similar concerns were voiced with Butler, LO, JWill, Ricky Davis, etc. Some of those worked out and some of those didnt, but I dont think that any of them (with the exception of maybe Shaq) has ever had a great negative impact on our locker room.
> 
> ...


If you then turn the popular JO for Chandler/Posey deal, look at us now.

Chalmers / Iverson
Wade / Cook 
Posey / JJ 
Beasley / Haslem 
Chandler / Anthony


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So what happens if he and Dwyane cant find chemistry and we struggle with him on the court (highly likely,) and he starts to gripe to the media and become a negative presence in the locker room? I just see more potential for damage than reward here.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Smithian said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... Having Iverson would give us an outside shot at a championship run. I truly believe that.


Are you on some sort of narcotic such as crack cocaine?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think he's just a super-hardcore AI fan.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> Stealing this post from another board, but here are almost my exact thoughts on why this is a good idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Iverson on a real team like that, but not on a roster with Wade and a bunch of young players. It would be a huge waste of time to wait until the trade deadline to make the JO for Chandler/Posey deal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys are seriously against signing Iverson to a one year deal? As opposed to not using the midlevel? It's Micky's money, not your's, so why should you care? If it doesn't work then he's a valuable 5 million expiring contract that we can package with Blount and keep all our useful contributors.

And no to that New Orleans deal. JO is much better than Chandler. Especially if he is healthy. On top of that I would rather have the capspace than have Posey. We can use that capspace to sign somebody better than Poze.

And you definitely don't make that JO deal before the trade deadline because the only reason you make it is if JO is unhealthy. Considerably unhealthy at that because at even 80% he is better than Chandler and he is an expiring.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

AI is definitely much more acceptable on a one-year deal, but I still don't see it as a real benefit for the Heat. It would not bring us into contention, therefore not appeasing Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> AI is definitely much more acceptable on a one-year deal, but I still don't see it as a real benefit for the Heat. It would not bring us into contention, therefore not appeasing Wade.


How can winning more games and contending for the second round of the playoffs not possibly be beneficial to the Heat? And he will definitely win us more games. Heck, even Flip Murray won Atlanta a bunch more games last year and AI is considerably better than Flip.

I could care less if it's a move that appeases Wade. Wade is under contract for the Miami Heat and until he leaves he can just deal with whatever move we make to improve this team. Everyone is too sensitive about this Wade free agency business. When was the last time a superstar ever did not re-sign with his team? I doubt he will hate us to the point that he will give up 30+ million to leave, and if he does then there's nothing we are in any position to have done anyway.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

1 year deal doesnt sound bad at all but it doesnt sound great either, i rather go scout for someone else


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> 1 year deal doesnt sound bad at all but it doesnt sound great either, i rather go scout for someone else


Who? Blake Ahearn? Our backup PG is Chris Quinn who was benched from March to the end of the season last year leaving us with Wade at PG.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> You guys are seriously against signing Iverson to a one year deal? As opposed to not using the midlevel? It's Micky's money, not your's, so why should you care? If it doesn't work then he's a valuable 5 million expiring contract that we can package with Blount and keep all our useful contributors.
> 
> And no to that New Orleans deal. JO is much better than Chandler. Especially if he is healthy. On top of that I would rather have the capspace than have Posey. We can use that capspace to sign somebody better than Poze.
> 
> And you definitely don't make that JO deal before the trade deadline because the only reason you make it is if JO is unhealthy. Considerably unhealthy at that because at even 80% he is better than Chandler and he is an expiring.


JO is 32 years old and his knees have been shot for going on almost four years now! Training with Tim Grover for a summer isnt going to fix that at all. If you actually watched JO you would know that he isnt a legit low post option anymore, and his rebounding and interior D are way overrated.

A healthy Chandler can shut down the paint, block shots and board. Lets not forget that he would be the only player in the SE division that can actually guard the superbeast that is Howard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> JO is 32 years old and his knees have been shot for going on almost four years now! Training with Tim Grover for a summer isnt going to fix that at all. If you actually watched JO you would know that he isnt a legit low post option anymore, and his rebounding and interior D are way overrated.
> 
> A healthy Chandler can shut down the paint, block shots and board. Lets not forget that he the only player in the SE division that can actually guard the superbeast that is Howard.


Did you even watch JO and Chandler last year? JO was actually one of the few players that showed up in the playoffs, and you talk about guarding Howard? JO is one of the best defenders against Howard. Just look at what he has done against him and what he did in the game with Toronto last year.

Even a 34 year old JO is more valuable with his expiring and his level of play than Chandler. We could have had Chandler if we wanted him but we chose JO instead. Even when he played for New Orleans his defensive rebound % was lower than 2 years ago and was hurting his team.

And you talk about blocked shots? Hello? Jermaine O'Neal?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

'93, Im definitely coming around to the AI thing, especially since he's backed off the starter comments, but I still get flashbacks of Ricky Buckets when I picture AI in a Heat uniform. I just hope everyone isn't expecting AI from the 'Sixers, or even the prime-Nugget days from what I hear.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We chose JO for his contract. Also, Chandler's production was lower due to his toe injury (and I believe an ankle, as well.) That said, Chandler is definitely a younger, more athletic presence in the middle, but JO's offensive feel helps us more, particularly when he's able to rebound.

I dont know about y'all, but I want Kaman or Biedrins.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> '93, Im definitely coming around to the AI thing, especially since he's backed off the starter comments, but I still get flashbacks of Ricky Buckets when I picture AI in a Heat uniform. I just hope everyone isn't expecting AI from the 'Sixers, or even the prime-Nugget days from what I hear.


Yeah, definitely. We should be hoping for Terry Porter. Remember when we signed Porter and he was a sparkplug off the bench and eventually ended up replacing Mashburn in the starting lineup. God I hate Mashburn...



Jace said:


> We chose JO for his contract. Also, Chandler's production was lower due to his toe injury (and I believe an ankle, as well.) That said, Chandler is definitely a younger, more athletic presence in the middle, but JO's offensive feel helps us more, particularly when he's able to rebound.
> 
> I dont know about y'all, but I want Kaman or Biedrins.


He was actually stinking up the place before he got injured. He did the same thing in 05-06 with Chicago where he just played lousy after having a great season the year before. I want Kaman as well. I think he will even be available at the trade deadline because DeAndre Jordan was averaging 10 and 10 when given starter's minutes last year.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Did you even watch JO and Chandler last year? JO was actually one of the few players that showed up in the playoffs, and you talk about guarding Howard? JO is one of the best defenders against Howard. Just look at what he has done against him and what he did in the game with Toronto last year.
> 
> Even a 34 year old JO is more valuable with his expiring and his level of play than Chandler. We could have had Chandler if we wanted him but we chose JO instead. Even when he played for New Orleans his defensive rebound % was lower than 2 years ago and was hurting his team.
> 
> And you talk about blocked shots? Hello? Jermaine O'Neal?


What part of JO is 32 with degenerative knees did you not comprehend? Hes declined every year over the last 4 seasons, and he was putting up 13/4 this year! Do you honestly want to wait around for 10/3 this coming season?

When healthy Chandler is good for 11pts/10-12reb/2blk and sick interior D. With the signing of Hedo and the cap probably not being so hot next season...Bosh will probably re-sign with Toronto. Unless Riles can somehow pull-off JO for Amare, Chandler is the answer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> What part of JO is 32 with degenerative knees did you not comprehend? Hes declined every year over the last 4 seasons, and he was putting up 13/4 this year! Do you honestly want to wait around for 10/3 this coming season?
> 
> When healthy Chandler is good for 11pts/10-12reb/2blk and sick interior D. With the signing of Hedo and the cap probably not being so hot next season...Bosh will probably re-sign with Toronto. Unless Riles can somehow pull-off JO for Amare, Chandler is the answer.


Chandler is good for that? Really, you can guarantee that? Because he sure can't. What has he done besides be ruled medically invalid in a trade 4 months ago?

Even when they both played at full strength JO outperformed him. Over their careers JO has outperformed him. And come the time that we no longer want or need JO we can trade him in a nanosecond to New Orleans for Chandler.

Jermaine's knees have not degenerated to the point where Chandler is better than him. Even without any athleticism whatsoever, last year, his basketball skills and IQ still had him top 5 in the league in blocks and 13 PPG and playing more games than Chandler.

All this is tangential anyway. Who gives a **** about Chandler? Why are you even talking about him?

Also to refresh your memory, there was a deal on the table for our JWill/Ricky expirings for Nene and I said we should take it and you claimed he was done with his knees. How is that looking?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, that Nene deal is depressing. I dont understand why we refused to do anything with those contracts.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Chandler is good for that? Really, you can guarantee that? Because he sure can't. What has he done besides be ruled medically invalid in a trade 4 months ago?
> 
> Even when they both played at full strength JO outperformed him. Over their careers JO has outperformed him. And come the time that we no longer want or need JO we can trade him in a nanosecond to New Orleans for Chandler.
> 
> ...


You can yap all you want about JO...at 32 hes falling apart and his numbers prove it.



> Also to refresh your memory, there was a deal on the table for our JWill/Ricky expirings for Nene and I said we should take it and you claimed he was done with his knees. How is that looking?


Other then last season Nene has been a complete bust on both ends of the court his entire career...while Chandler at the very least has always been very effective on the defensive end. The last time I checked Nene was coming off a complete ACL tear, and we all know that a big man with knee problems (kinda like your boy JO) is never a good combo.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I really doubt that JO is going to be moved. He showed flashes of being a good post player last season, and he was never 100% in a Heat uniform. My biggest concern with him is the rebound #'s. But if we are sliding Beasley to the 3, Haslem at the 4, we should have enough size and two very good rebounders to help JO on the glass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

AI has had a lot of rest since he stay out to end the season. I really think we can get a very motivated AI if he signed a 1 yr deal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

AI sounds like he wants to come here - lets make this happen. Now that he has rephrased his 'non-bench' player talk, I feel much more comfortable about it.

Honestly, AI with Wade and Chalmers are 3 of the best passing lane stealers in the league. Thats dominating.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> AI sounds like he wants to come here - lets make this happen. Now that he has rephrased his 'non-bench' player talk, I feel much more comfortable about it.
> 
> Honestly, AI with Wade and Chalmers are 3 of the best passing lane stealers in the league. Thats dominating.


I dream of a Tim Grover rejuvenated JO anchoring the interior with 2 ballhawks on the perimeter at all times wreaking havoc.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

So Kaman and Biedrins are both better than Chandler now?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

sMaK said:


> So Kaman and Biedrins are both better than Chandler now?


Well i think it all depends on the team situation. but if were not gonna consider that, then i'd think Kaman/Chandler are pretty much a wash..Kaman has a post game, can score better on his own, is heavier so a he's hard to bang in the post with. Chandler is a more prolific rebounder, better on pick and roll D and help D (cause he can move better). They are equals in shotblocking. 

Best compliments to each: for Kaman, a PF that can board and is athletic (anything else is bonus) and for Chandler, a PF that can score and even better if he could score inside. 

Basically, how i see it is, if you have a great point guard who can serve it up, you go with Chandler, (how he gets most of his points.) If you don't and need an inside scoring presence, go with Kaman. But both are good solid big men in their own ways when HEALTHY. 

As a Heat fan, i would gladly take either or (Kaman is my preference as most of you know), as both compliment Beasely pretty well.. (or Bosh for that matter :grinning: )


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

oh and as for Biedrins, everyone just likes the dude cause he's starting to do alot of what Chandler does and he's still crazy young(23).


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> AI sounds like he wants to come here - lets make this happen. Now that he has rephrased his 'non-bench' player talk, I feel much more comfortable about it.


Where/when the hell did he say that?


----------



## XxXMindPhrameXxX (Mar 2, 2005)

so i finally figured out my log in pw combination.. FINALLY.. yea.. AI to the heat.. at first i was reluctant about it.. btu if it makes wade happy.. strengthens our back court.. and makes our bench deeper.. why not? i rather sign AI at this point then take a chance on a tyson chandler injury prone player.. Kaman has lots of upside and im more of a Kaman fan than a chandler fan at this point.. 


glad to be back.. FINALLY.. tired of reading posts and not being able to reply.. heat ball!!!!!! .. in ur mouth.


----------



## XxXMindPhrameXxX (Mar 2, 2005)

Sry if my thread made no sense.. my old account name here used to be "HEAT BALL".. inside joke..


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

OK.. Got my account fixed.. sry about wasting space


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just to put in perspective how important that scorer off the bench is, look at New Orleans last year without Pargo. Look at Miami last year when Cook was balling before the all-star break and look how we were after the break when he was broken.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sMaK said:


> So Kaman and Biedrins are both better than Chandler now?


Absolutely! Are you kidding?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> oh and as for Biedrins, everyone just likes the dude cause he's starting to do alot of what Chandler does and he's still crazy young(23).


I liked him before last season, considering the numbers he put up in limited minutes. If you look beyond stats (which Biedrins dominates in) youll also see that he has a post-up game, unlike Tyson. He also averages 2 assists in his 30 mins.

Ten out of ten times Id take Biedrins over Chandler.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

im not sold on chandler AT ALL.. plain and simple


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like the Grizzlies will offer AI a 1yr deal for $5million, but will not give him a starting spot.


> If Iverson joins the Grizzlies, he'll agree to be a player off the bench who conforms to the team's commitment of developing its young talent.
> 
> The Grizzlies would make clear to Iverson that he would be sent home or banished for any perceived act of insubordination.
> 
> It is still unknown whether Iverson would consent to the Grizzlies' criteria.


Link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Looks like the Grizzlies will offer AI a 1yr deal for $5million, but will not give him a starting spot.
> 
> Link


If I'm Iverson, why would I do this?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> If I'm Iverson, why would I do this?


Don't know but i would like a truthful answer (without laughing) if he did. Unless this is his last and only option, because although we are said to be "interested" we haven't extended an offer or anything..

It's not a terrible fit tho, Mayo can handle and D-up for AI, have him running off crazy amount of screens like he did in '01. Hopefully Mayo can get the ball back or attack if it's not there so he can score as well.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

WE can do the exact same deal, why will he choose memphis over Miami? If that's the deal Memphis is giving, then the ball's in our court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> If I'm Iverson, why would I do this?


If he accepts this, it would show that he had basically no other suitors.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it makes more and more sense to have AI in charlotte...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If we sign Iverson to some part of the MLE, we are paying the tax. Arison has to make a decision if he's willing to spend some money...if he is, let's go ahead and bring back Moon and Joel, and call it a summer (unless a great deal presents itself).

Let Rio & Iverson fight it out for the starting spot, but both guys will play almost equal minutes at PG.
Wade obviously starts at the 2, with Daequan backing him up.
Moon starts at the 3, with Beasley playing some time here and JJ playing the rest.
Beasley and UD fight it out for the starting spot, again, both guys will play a lot of minutes either way.
JO starts at the 5, backed up by Joel and Magloire.

Depth:
O'Neal / Anthony / Blount
Beasley / Haslem 
Moon / JJ / Wright / Diawara
Wade / DQ 
Chalmers / Iverson / Quinn / Beverley


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^
do u think this would stunt the development of chalmers?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HeatBall said:


> ^^^
> do u think this would stunt the development of chalmers?


You can question some thing that Iverson has said or done over his career, but NOBODY is talking about how much Rio could learn from Iverson. This guy is a locked-in Hall of Famer, one of the best scorers in the league's history, and has carried a team on his back to the Finals. 

I'm not saying Iverson is the same type of role model as Zo was/is to Beasley, but I'm sure that Iverson is a good enough person and teammate to help the young fella out.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Having to guard Iverson in practice can't be a bad thing (if he shows up to practice)


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think Iverson would set a good example for Mario on the court... His intensity on every possession would be great for Rio who gets lazy from time to time.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Practice?!?!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

any chance we land Iverson AND Boozer without sacrifcing much? Iverson had been one of my favorite payers since....forever. he'd be great coming off the 2nd unit. adds depth.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Why would the Heat want Iverson? All he'd be doing is stunting Mario's growth and taking the ball out of Wade's hands. Terrible idea.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> any chance we land Iverson AND Boozer without sacrifcing much? Iverson had been one of my favorite payers since....forever. he'd be great coming off the 2nd unit. adds depth.


...are you seriously a Heat fan?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So people here think AI coming in for 25 or so minutes a night is a bad thing?

I dont get it. Guy has one bad year and he's the antichrist.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> • Allen Iverson asked for the $5.8 million midlevel exception from the Heat in a one-year deal, but Miami has been reluctant to pay him much more than $2 million, if that. Iverson also is exploring Memphis and Charlotte, but Miami would be his preference if money is equal. The Heat spoke with the agent for Andre Miller -- who's in a stalemate with Philadelphia -- but hasn't pursued a sign-and-trade, and Miller wants more than the midlevel.


Link


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

MB30 said:


> So people here think AI coming in for 25 or so minutes a night is a bad thing?
> 
> I dont get it. Guy has one bad year and he's the antichrist.


Iverson's not going anywhere if he's only going to play 25 minutes a night, he's already made that pretty clear.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Link


Yeah! Go Riley/Arison/Wade!!

_Hopefully_ Wade had a say in it, though. I hope he didn't tell the FO to go after AI, or they're really letting him down.

If anything, at the most, Wade said he wouldn't hate playing with Iverson, but don't go crazy trying to get him. Most likely he told them to skip it if they're reluctant to even offer $2 mill.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How would you have any idea what Wade said to the FO? I dont think he cares about the cap so much, he just wants to play with guys who can.

AI said he wouldnt go somewhere to play 10-15 minutes a night. 25-30 minutes is a different story.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is a golden opportunity for Iverson to show how much winning really means to him or prove his critics right. He has made over a hundred million in his career. If he chooses the freaking Memphis Grizzlies over a playoff team for 3 million more then it says a lot about his character. I'm actually fine with our front office not giving him more. Just knowing that we have extended a contract offer to Iverson is enough for me. The ball is in his court.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

At this point, I think the money in his mind is more about respect than pure finances.

I swear to God I do not understand why Charlotte isn't signing him. I just don't. You put him next to Felton at guard along with Gerald Wallace patrolling the wings and Emeka Okafor down low as a defensive anchor, that is a definate playoff team that could scare some people to death in the first round.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> At this point, I think the money in his mind is more about respect than pure finances.


That's a self-delusion. This is a golden opportunity for him to consistently point out throughout the season, "Look, I came here to win. I could have made twice as much elsewhere if I wanted."

That's worth a lot. Guy has made about 60 million more than he probably should have with his incredible contracts, so does he really want to go out in possibly his last season with the freaking Grizzlies over a couple of million?

We're probably the only playoff team out there with our midlevel left and offering him a deal.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> *How would you have any idea what Wade said to the FO?* I dont think he cares about the cap so much, he just wants to play with guys who can.
> 
> AI said he wouldnt go somewhere to play 10-15 minutes a night. 25-30 minutes is a different story.


Never said I did. It was quite clearly speculatory.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> AI said he wouldnt go somewhere to play 10-15 minutes a night. 25-30 minutes is a different story.


No, he either said 15-20 or 20-25, I vividly remember 20 being involved.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also wanted to point out that the article implies we may not even want to pay him 2 mill (vet min?), so a contract may not have been extended.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, Heat aren't even willing to give him more than 2 mill for one year?

That's nuts!!!! refusing to pay more than 2 mill for that level of talent? It shows how much the FO thinks of him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As I said earlier, to me this implies Wade didn't ask them to get him, which he would've if he wanted to play with him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We only want to pay $2 mill because of the luxury tax. That $2 mill is really $4 mill.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> ...are you seriously a Heat fan?


No personal attacks..

Whats wrong with bringing in a guy like Iverson for 1 year? if things work out Miami can offer an extension. if it doesnt, he comes off the books for 2010 and then we'll go after the big guns. low risk/high reward.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Memphis Grizzlies owner Michael Heisley thinks that the Miami Heat are "the odds-on favorite" to sign free-agent guard Allen Iverson but hasn't abandoned hope of acquiring the four-time scoring champion.
> 
> In a halftime interview Sunday at the NBA Summer League in Las Vegas, where No. 2 overall draft pick Hasheem Thabeet made his professional debut in the Grizzlies' 86-57 victory over the Oklahoma City Thunder, Heisley confirmed to ESPN.com that he still wants to bring Iverson to Memphis.
> 
> ...


The other half of the article is here http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4323159


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

You all know how high my hopes are with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its obvious that if money was equal, he'd sign with us. This seems all on Mickey now. How much over the luxury tax is he willing to go?

Hope we get him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting comments. If Iverson values winning and enhancing his credibility, he'll sign with us. If he's after individual achievements - he'll sign with Memphis or Charlotte.

Will be interesting - I too have high hopes to sign AI, but will it come at Cook's expense?

Still - AI > Cook. Sorry Dae Dae.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

i havent read above and dont know what the media stands on this.. but my sources that are pretty close to the heat organization have confirmed that this deal is NOT going to happen. AI will not be wit the heat next season.. so lets speculate something diff. Maybe getting boozer now that utah has to dump him somewhere to resign their young jewel..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's a little blurb from Ira's article 


> Word from inside the Heat, however, is that Iverson in no way stands as a priority, and interest from Wade appears to be dramatically overstated.
> 
> Any Heat offer likely would come closer to the veteran's minimum than anything close to the $5.9 million mid-level exception the Grizzlies appear poised to extend.


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I do think we are gonna make a play for Boozer. Its a win-win for Riles and Wade. 2010 vision stays, bigger talent influx in 09.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> I do think we are gonna make a play for Boozer. Its a win-win for Riles and Wade. 2010 vision stays, bigger talent influx in 09.


But if we get Boozer we aren't getting him for free, we would have to trade away pieces that the Jazz want. Would you give up a future 1st for one year of Boozer?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

myst said:


> But if we get Boozer we aren't getting him for free, we would have to trade away pieces that the Jazz want. Would you give up a future 1st for one year of Boozer?


We might actually not have to give away any pieces, they are primarily just looking for cap space. Everybody in the league knows the situation they are in and will certainly low ball them in any trade. Our 3.7 million TPE is probably very enticing to the Jazz, although it can't be included in a multiplayer deal, it can go in a separate trade for someone like C.J. Miles. Unfortunately, chances are that either Haslem, Cook, or our 1st will most likely have to be included in order to separate our offer from all of the other teams offering cap relief but I'm crossing my fingers for a Blount + Moon type deal.

Chicago, Miami, Detroit and New York are suppose to be the four teams interested in Boozer. Detroit rejected him for Prince, the Chicago deal fell through, and there is no way the Jazz send Boozer to Chicago since they hold their potential lottery pick. I think if Riley really wants him he could easily make a move for him and get him at great value. Like others have said, he might not be the best fit on our roster but he lets us keep our 2010 plan in tact and will certainly make Wade happy this year. He's also a great backup back plan in case Bosh decides not to join us next season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> A source close to Allen Iverson said that ongoing negotiations between the free-agent guard and the Clippers are "very serious."
> 
> Iverson is thought to be seeking to sign a deal at the mid-level exception.


LINK


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Well... there goes that.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude, AI, take the mid-level exception here... Don't go to the Clippers and embarrass yourself, man. Have some pride and either come here or Charlotte. Coming to Miami as an underpaid veteran on a curtain call or Charlotte as a veteran on a young emerging team is honorable. LA Clippers? Just retire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think he'd take the 1 yr mid level deal here if given it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HeatBall said:


> i havent read above and dont know what the media stands on this.. but my sources that are pretty close to the heat organization have confirmed that this deal is NOT going to happen. AI will not be wit the heat next season.. so lets speculate something diff. Maybe getting boozer now that utah has to dump him somewhere to resign their young jewel..





Wade3 said:


> Here's a little blurb from Ira's article
> 
> Link


I told you guys Wade/Heat didn't want AI. It was apparent the first time he answered the question on ESPN. Every time he has responded about it he's only complimented him and basically called it doing one's due diligence to look into a guy like AI when available, but never said he actually wanted to play with him. Its pretty clear why.



Wade3 said:


> I think he'd take the 1 yr mid level deal here if given it.


Of course he would, but there's no way we offer that, at least not this early in free agency.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

we will not offer him anything.. wade does NOT want him here.. FACT.. end of story.. sry


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> • The Clippers and Memphis are showing more interest in Allen Iverson than Miami has, and some people inside the Heat think even the notion of signing him would be a mistake because of chemistry issues and his desire to start. Contrary to the belief of Grizzlies owner Michael Heisley, Dwyane Wade is not pushing for Iverson's signing.


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, cant say it seems likely any more. I still dont think its a bad move, but perhaps Riles feels he's a bit too much of a risk.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I wanted to see this happen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad it won't.


----------

